# My bird is laying in the bottom of his enclosure?



## haydog03 (5 mo ago)

Hi! I’ve been keeping Blu for two weeks now, he seems to be somewhat adjusted. When I put food in, he ate from my hand and hopped over without fear! Today, earlier, he seemed a bit lethargic but he ended up hopping around his dowels!
For some reason, he’s not chirped today. Normally he’s chirping away! I can only assume it’s to the little Warbler that visits our windows. Anyways, no chirping today. He’s also just sitting on the floor of his enclosure with his head wrapped around his back. I’ve never seen him sleep before, he was always alert. I would guess from nerves of a new place. I don’t know if I should view this as he is finally relaxed enough to sleep or something’s went wrong and he’s sick. I put a cuttlebone in his enclosure, as well!
I don’t want to overreact or under-react. He was eating fine this morning, but the lack of vocals scares me. I want to clarify, he’s not “laying” down, he is upright but his head is tucked like my ducks do when they sleep.


----------



## haydog03 (5 mo ago)

I forgot to add this picture! This was earlier, his feathers are fluffed up but he’s done that before back when I disturbed him a lot. I don’t think he liked the phone but I wanted to get a picture because I was worried since he hadn’t been chirping!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If he is fluffed up at the bottom of the cage that is a sure indication that he is unwell and it would be best to get him to an avian vet asap. Birds hide illness very well until they are so ill that they can no longer hide the symptoms.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian**

Cody is 100% correct. By the time a budgie shows symptoms of illness, it is usually very sick.
It is important you take the budgie in to an Avian Veterinarian right away for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

